# 4/18/19 Bush hooked a few last night !



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Set a few lines before dark last night and caught 6 flatheads and 2 blues ! The biggest flathead was 16 lbs and the biggest blue was 13 lbs. Did hook a monster though at some point last night, and he just plain straightened out the dang hook !









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

That's mighty fine. Bait with bream?


----------



## Amateur Alex (Jan 3, 2018)

Sweet!


----------



## ONEOLDCHIEF (Mar 9, 2011)

You are gonna need some bigger hooks!!! Those look nice...


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Bodupp said:


> That's mighty fine. Bait with bream?


Some big ol bluegills.


----------



## lees way2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Now I have thoughts of hush puppys,frys,and baked beans to go with the cats for Easter lunch. Good Job


----------



## YELLOWCAT (Oct 25, 2017)

Fine catch right there!!


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Saw that d*ck on facebook call you out on legal bs. Nice catch. If Bama makes jugs and limb lines illegal it will be a dark day for me.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

hjorgan said:


> Saw that d*ck on facebook call you out on legal bs. Nice catch. If Bama makes jugs and limb lines illegal it will be a dark day for me.


 Yeah he was one of those Facebook wannabe game wardens, that didn't know what or where..... but was so eager to try to accuse somebody of something that he put his foot right in his mouth ! Lol ! Then got all defensive ! Bawhahaha !


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Nice job Russ. Makes me want some catfish nuggets. But all I got is these old stinking perch.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Dang Russ that's a load!!!!!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

THE POMPANO KING said:


> Yeah he was one of those Facebook wannabe game wardens, that didn't know what or where..... but was so eager to try to accuse somebody of something that he put his foot right in his mouth ! Lol ! Then got all defensive ! Bawhahaha !


Russ did he call you a river raper? I think I may know who it was:laughing:

Thats a fine spread buddy. Congrats


----------



## YELLOWCAT (Oct 25, 2017)

jlw1972 said:


> russ did he call you a river raper? I think i may know who it was:laughing:
> 
> Thats a fine spread buddy. Congrats


bahahahahahahaha!!


----------



## Yellow River Cat (May 3, 2008)

Good looking mess of catfish bet they will taste good too



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MaxxT (May 9, 2015)

Damn that is a fish fry for ALL PFF, way to go!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

jlw1972 said:


> Russ did he call you a river raper? I think I may know who it was:laughing:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats a fine spread buddy. Congrats


Bawhahaha ! No it wasn't Glenn. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

jlw1972 said:


> Nice job Russ. Makes me want some catfish nuggets. But all I got is these old stinking perch.


Oh you've got it so rough ! Lol !

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

Great report. How many lines are a few? I can set 25 in YR and only catch 4 or 5. You are the man.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Billy I had 26 hooks out last night....so you're right in there with me on the catch rate. I had 4 live baits left over ,so I baited four hooks tonight in the area were I had one straighten out a hook on me last night. Hopefully he won't be too sore mouthed tonight.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Dang! I would say you the man but the Snow White ankle biter is photobombing your manliness!!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

in my Troy Landry voice...... Dats a tree shaker!!! Way ta get after em!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Try'n Hard said:


> Dang! I would say you the man but the Snow White ankle biter is photobombing your manliness!!


Man, that's my possum catching , **** treeing, armadillo chasing, squirrel crunching hound !


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

THE POMPANO KING said:


> Man, that's my possum catching , **** treeing, armadillo chasing, squirrel crunching hound !




Really? That’s awesome! Plus he’s kinda cute!


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

It's dumb to me that its illegal to use bream in Florida on lines but they want you to catch and keep all flatheads, but they make it illegal to catch them the most effective way. I don't get it. Fine mess of cats there, perfect eating size. Fl could use some lesson from AL on how they do things imo...


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Nice haul


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

It’s funny that you were the grouper king and were tearing up the pompano. Now your the pompano king and your slaying the catfish. New name coming?


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Try'n Hard said:


> It’s funny that you were the grouper king and were tearing up the pompano. Now your the pompano king and your slaying the catfish. New name coming?


Cat King Cole???


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Lol ! No more name changes.....unless they would let me go back to just being GROUPERKING.


----------



## Dmoney (Feb 19, 2017)

Darn nice cats!!! (Trying to be nice online) . Prob shoulda threw dem blues back after the pic. Those yellow cats are fine. Up here in LA nearly all the folks that fish the river use those sweet bream for yellow cat bait. You 'da cat king too, Che!!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

I don't normally keep blue cats , but I had a buddy fishing with me that night and he said that he wanted them. I'd much rather eat flatheads.


----------



## BAKEDOG (Aug 10, 2009)

Those flatheads are some mighty fine eating ! Nice


----------

